# Bottomless Pit



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have seen some of the threads here mention gila film for making the two way mirrors needed for a bottomless pit. I have found the same online but as window treatment and was wondering how it was used for the two way application. Anyone know? Is it cheaper than trying to buy a two way mirror? I want a fairly large opening- 18 to 24 inches wide by 5 feet or so.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi! Just to let you know I made my bottomless pit using automotive mirror tint. I believe it's 20% the highest reflective value. It comes in different widths and lengths. I've been using it for all kinds of effects now. Just a tip it works better on actual glass, the first time around I used plexi-glass, although I'm glad I did considering the things kids tried to throw down it. Hope this helps.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

My fear with real glass is both weight and being breakable. Did the plexi work poorly?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

jaege. I have built 3 bottomless pits. I used the plexiglass and gila film for all three and they looked great. Here is a pic of my latest one using a glass mirror on the bottom and plexiglass with mirrored tint film on the top piece.










I liked the plexiglass for the very reasons stated. Weight and durability. It is a lot cheaper than buying a piece of one way mirror. They are so very expensive. I bought mine at Home Depot. A package of mirror tint is about $25 but I change my film each year, so it lasts me about 3 or 4 yrs.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow. Love the lava flow effect. I am going to take your advice and go with the plexi.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Just Wisper, that bottomless pit is way cool looking.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice pit one of the better ones I have seen. Great work.


----------



## scaryjack (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the black light effect. Nice job.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Just doing a bit of research on the bottomless pit and a thought occurred to me - what would it look like with two opposing walls done in a mirrored finish as well? Has anyone seen this done? Just wondered if it would result in a larger looking hole?


----------

